# I Got Into Trouble This Morning



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

A lot of you know me and know that I work offshore. When I am home, one thing that my wife loves to do for me is cook breakfast. A big breakfast. Eggs, bacon, sausage, grits, toast, I mean the whole Grand Slam. I love it and always tell her how good it is and how much I appreciate it, both the food and the gesture, especially because she doesn't eat it. She usually has just toast for breakfast.
This morning, I woke up first (as usual), started the coffee, had a smoke, then went back to bed for snuggle time. She didn't want to wake up, so after 20 minutes of me snuggling with nothing in return, I got back up. I wasn't upset or anything, I just didn't want to stay in bed any longer.
I had a cup of coffee, started watching the news and after another half hour, she still wasn't up and I was starving.
So, I fixed myself some eggs, bacon and a bagel.
She woke up as I was eating and was pissed! At first, I thought that she was joking and laughed, but she was really mad. She told me, "Don't take that away from me. I want to do it because you enjoy it so much."

I'm still smiling about it, but only because she loves me so much.
I thought some of you could use a happy thread, too.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Of all the luck!


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok that is kinda cute!! Breakfeast in bed indeed!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Seems like you too are very lucky to have each other! I'm envious!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I was hoping for more responses on this.
Did I make anyone mad?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Why would anyone be mad?
I read your post, wasn't sure what to respond but it was nice to read. I remember calling you a rockin' couple before. Rock on!


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

Right on Dan !!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

DanF said:


> I was hoping for more responses on this.
> Did I make anyone mad?


bragging or complaining?

sounds like a humble brag to me.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

That's my American dream


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it's sweet


----------



## pretty1 (Sep 26, 2011)

sweet like chocolate love it lol do you want to go to hot tubs and make you
fireplace hearth


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

DanF said:


> I was hoping for more responses on this.
> Did I make anyone mad?


DanF . . .you're a JERK!

Are you happy now!



Just kidding. . . good for you two. If your wife has to be mad at you for something, it might as well for making your own b'fast!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what you don't realize Dan is that she is trying to murder you- just very slowly with high cholesterol

run while you can!!! (or _if_ you can, I should say)


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks folks!!!!
Yeah, I guess I was tootin' my horn a little.

Can't help it. I love this woman!!!!!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

DanF said:


> I was hoping for more responses on this.
> Did I make anyone mad?


I'm hungry now!!! THANKS DAN!!


----------

